# **URGENT HELP ME SAVE THIS LITTLE GUY**



## Beheader (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum and I have never taken care of a praying mantis before. I have reptiles at home and I was recently thinking about purchasing a tarantula/centipede/scorpion.

Well today I came accross this little guy..





I think I might have stepped on him or maybe he was already like that but anyway his guts are hanging out.. (you might have to open the picture in a new tab to see better ((double right click on pic)))







Is there anything I can do to save him?

Also do you guys have any tips to help me care for this little creature. I will do some research but any advice would be really appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry, best to put it in freezer, are u sure it is from him? I could not tell from the pic.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 29, 2012)

There's no way to save him. He is fatally injured. Once the abdomen is pierced they are dead


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 29, 2012)

You think you may have stepped on him??? hmmm....


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 29, 2012)

yea, I can see how it can happen, just outside walking along and all of a sudden! :taz: Also if this is your first time, become a forum supporter and get free babies and some flies from me, you will enjoy them.


----------



## agent A (Sep 29, 2012)

that's a female peeps! cant u see the eggs stickin out of her?


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 29, 2012)

Dinner time! :chef: Just feed it off to a reptile. My chameleons love them.


----------



## agent A (Sep 29, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Dinner time! :chef: Just feed it off to a reptile. My chameleons love them.


or amphib

moaper loves mismolted creos :devil:


----------



## Beheader (Sep 29, 2012)

So their is absolutely no way I can save this guy?

* @**hibiscusmile** I'm interested in purchasing a mantis but.. do you ship to Canada ? *  

If not, does anyone know where I can purchase one in Canada and what species would you suggest? I'm looking for a big species 3''-4'' with nice colors/paterns/shapes.

Thx guyz.


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 29, 2012)

agent A said:


> or amphib
> 
> moaper loves mismolted creos :devil:


Why the need to abbreviate? 3 more letters and it would be complete. You already typed 6 letters, geesh. :lol:


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 29, 2012)

Beheader said:


> So their is absolutely no way I can save this guy?
> 
> * @**hibiscusmile** I'm interested in purchasing a mantis but.. do you ship to Canada ? *
> 
> ...


Sounds like you want Hierodula or a dead leaf mantis. Dead leaves are cognitively impaired in my experience, so they're not recommended by me!


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Sep 29, 2012)

Once I found a mantis that some jerk stepped on.  his eyes were completely black and guts were hanging out, but he was still feebly walking in circles. So sad...


----------



## agent A (Sep 29, 2012)

Crazy4mantis said:


> Once I found a mantis that some jerk stepped on.  his eyes were completely black and guts were hanging out, but he was still feebly walking in circles. So sad...


i've seen some that get runover by bikes

who is careless enough to hit a huge insect crossing a bike trail? it's rediculous


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Sep 29, 2012)

The girls get so freaked out by mantids that they either run away or crush them. :lol: I have had to intervene many times.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Sep 29, 2012)

But now, people are getting smarter: whenever they find a mantis they run to me. :lol:


----------



## agent A (Sep 29, 2012)

Crazy4mantis said:


> The girls get so freaked out by mantids that they either run away or crush them. :lol: I have had to intervene many times.


i cant get girls to do either

i'll have them walk up to me at lunch show me a pic of a clearly adult male tenodera they found on their phone and i'll be like "if u find him again catch him for me" cause i have a lonely female


----------



## Extrememantid (Sep 30, 2012)

Beheader said:


> So their is absolutely no way I can save this guy?
> 
> * @**hibiscusmile** I'm interested in purchasing a mantis but.. do you ship to Canada ? *
> 
> ...


Not in my experience... She'll ship ooths but not mantids... Where in canada are u? Maybe we live close!?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 30, 2012)

yea, we have a few members here in ca, so u guys, help out our new buddy!


----------



## SilentDeviL (Sep 30, 2012)

LoL ... Canada is a dangerous place to have Mantis..... lol ...


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Oct 1, 2012)

agent A said:


> i cant get girls to do either
> 
> i'll have them walk up to me at lunch show me a pic of a clearly adult male tenodera they found on their phone and i'll be like "if u find him again catch him for me" cause i have a lonely female


NOT the best way to impress girls. :lol:


----------



## agent A (Oct 1, 2012)

Crazy4mantis said:


> NOT the best way to impress girls. :lol:


who says im out to impress?


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Oct 1, 2012)

Sorry this happened to your mantid. it happened to one of mine this year, when I brushed my arm against something and she was on it. I totally flipped and flung her across the backyard. She lived about three days then died


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 1, 2012)

SilentDeviL said:


> LoL ... Canada is a dangerous place to have Mantis..... lol ...


Why?


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 1, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Why?


Strict laws on exotic insects i suppose


----------



## SilentDeviL (Oct 1, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Why?





ShieldMantid1997 said:


> Strict laws on exotic insects i suppose


ShieldMantis1997 Understands lol ...... I wish We could have a Mantis Forum in Canada ... the freedom of selling and trading .,.. Is a very stupid Law they have ... Canada is so cold No mantis can survive out side the cold Temp .. How can they be Bad......


----------

